# Toller, take a look



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I found this today. Watch the ducks swim to the dog.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

That's what the breed is suppose to do! Very cool to see that in action. I still don't understand how they are a lure for ducks, you would think ducks would be afraid of a bigger animal and want to get away. 

I wasn't sure of what the dog's job was so I searched on the internet. Found this if other people were curious as well: 

Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever, also known as Tollers, are named for their ability to entice or lure waterfowl within gunshot range, called "tolling". The hunter stays hidden in a blind and sends the dog out to romp and play near the water, usually by tossing a ball or stick to be retrieved. The dog's appearance is similar to that of a fox. Its unusual activity and white markings pique the curiosity of ducks and geese, who swim over to investigate.
When the birds are close, the hunter calls the dog back to the blind, then rises, putting the birds to flight, allowing him a shot. The Toller then retrieves any downed birds. They are particularly suited for retrieving in cold water climates because of their water-repellent double coat.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Got to see a toll in action at our WC last weekend. For their WC they "toll" chase a ball 4 times, then retrieve a duck. They do that twice in a row. The owners swear that the tolling draws in ducks on land or in water. The owners thought it was the flashing red fur with the white spots that catches the sunlight.

Thanks for posting the video. Can you find one of the toller scream? It's a very weird sound they make.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> Got to see a toll in action at our WC last weekend. For their WC they "toll" chase a ball 4 times, then retrieve a duck. They do that twice in a row. The owners swear that the tolling draws in ducks on land or in water. The owners thought it was the flashing red fur with the white spots that catches the sunlight.
> 
> Thanks for posting the video. Can you find one of the toller scream? It's a very weird sound they make.


When I get a chance I will take a look for it.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

one of our training gals has a incredibly talented Toller so we see her work several times a week. She is crazy smart and her drive is out of this world. The owner told me about this with the ducks but I hadn't seen it for myself. Thanks for posting this. It is amazing that they have this ability to attract that many ducks!


----------



## KathyG (Nov 21, 2011)

I have two tollers, one an HRCH MH, and there have been plenty of training days when birds have been tolled in inadvertently. Not only is it the coloring (bred to resemble the red fox) but the rushing, animated behavior they have.

And I could post a video of the scream, if I could figure out how!! It's not something to be encouraged 

Kathy


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

We were sure Woody my rescue had a good deal of Toller in him. I had never heard of a Toller so of course I did my research. He sure looked like one from all the pictures I saw. But when I went on a Toller forum with all the information and pictures they assured me he wasn't. I further had that confirmed with a DNA test Susan Marie made me aware of...no Toller.

When I read about Toller's attracting ducks to shore I just didn't get it. Why on earth would a duck be attracted to a red fox? But your video is proof that they do indeed attract ducks...I still don't get it?!?

And I'll spare you all of the Toller bark or more appropriately what should be called the Toller scream. It really is something and in all honesty it would drive me NUTS!!! If you goggle Toller scream you'll be in for a real treat.

Oh what the heck...here it is...

NoisyTollers Scream - YouTube


They really are nice dogs as I've heard a lot of good things about them but I'll always stick with a golden or whatever Woody is.

Pete & Woody


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

This is precisely what a little Dutch breed called the Kooikerhindje was developed to do as well as these tunnel traps were how waterfowl were hunted before shotguns were developed. They are actually using them in some population studies in Europe as they want to get an idea of species numbers, and by using the dog to lure them into the trap they can do it without shooting them.

Movement does help to bring the birds in. Flagging when field hunting for geese does the same, and a dog out in the decoys has been known to bring the geese in closer as well. It attracts the eye of the flying birds--a real group of birds sitting on the water would not be sitting absolutely still.


----------

